
Teagueduino: Arduino for design and education - akumpf
http://www.teagueduino.org/
======
akumpf
Backed by 300+ supporters via Kickstarter, and the first round of kits just
shipped yesterday. [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teague/teagueduino-
learn...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teague/teagueduino-learn-to-
make/posts)

Should be interesting to see what people build. :)

